# Washington, D.C



## Ryan (Apr 21, 2011)

Things to do during a layover:

Visit the US Capitol - it's a very short walk up Capitol Hill to the Visitor's Center. Timed tours are available by reservation, which can be made on the internet. Walk up tours are also available, but in the busy season (Spring is the busiest, Winter time is the most slow) the wait can be LONG. Tours are free.

Go for a walk - Walk straight out the front of the station and you'll see the Capitol in front of you - go just to the left of it and you can walk down First Street NE/SE between the Capitol grounds and the Supreme Court (NE) and the Library of Congress (SE). Once you get past the Capitol, hang a right and walk down the mall as far as you would like. The Air&Space and American Indian museums will be right there if you want to wander in, or you can just loop back towards the station. The National Archives is also right there and worth peeking into quickly.

Here's a map, this route is 3 miles, but you can shorten it considerably:

http://goo.gl/maps/cS4l

Shorter version:

http://goo.gl/maps/qV28

There are a number of hop-on, hop-off type vehicle tours that use Union Station if you'd like to venture a little farther afield. I'll defer to others that have used them.

If you're interested in seeing train type stuff, all the lines of the MARC (Penn, Camden and Brunswick), both lines of the VRE (Fredericksburg and Manassas) and the Washington Metro (Red Line) all stop at Union Station. The Penn Line runs on the NEC up to Perryville, MD and allows stops at local stops that Amtrak doesn't serve. It has the most frequent service, so if you want to spend a little time on the NEC for cheap, this is the way to go. The Camden Line also serves Baltimore, but runs along the CSX freight route and terminates at Camden Station (home of the Orioles). It's possible to do some same day turns on the Camden Line if you time things correctly. It's also possible to use the Light Rail in Baltimore to transfer between Camden and Penn stations to do a loop trip if you desire. Finally, the Brunswick line follows the route of the Capitol Limited as far as Martinsburg, but also has a branch that diverges at Point of Rocks that serves Frederick, MD. On this line trains run inbound in the morning and outbound in the afternoon, so you can't do a same day turn. You can however take the Brunswick line outbound as far as Rockville and transfer to the Metro Red Line and then use that to return to Union Station in the afternoon.

I think that VRE also has some reverse peak service, but I've never ridden it.

There's plenty more to add, I'll try to get back here periodically and put in more information of interest.


----------



## jis (Apr 21, 2011)

To be quite pedantic.... reading through the post it appears that you meant to use the word "_Nation's Capit__*a*__l_" as in "_the city or town that is the official seat of government in a country, state_", and not "Nation's _Capit__*o*__l_" as in "_the building in Washington, D.C., used by the Congress of the U.S. for its sessions_" in the thread subtitle?


----------



## Ryan (Apr 21, 2011)

Fixed, thanks. I know the rule and still hose it up half the time.


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Apr 22, 2011)

*The Old Post Office Tower*

If you want nice views of the city from on high without waiting in long lines to go up the Washington Monument, the Old Post Office Tower is your ticket. The tower is the 3rd tallest structure in the city. Riding to the top is free, and the only wait is for the elevator (there is rarely a line). You do have to go through magnetometer and put your bag through an x-ray machine, but it's not too much of a hassle.

Getting there is pretty easy. The building is located at Pennsylvania Avenue and 12th Street NW in Downtown Washington. From Union Station, you can take the Red Line to Metro Center and exit to 12th Street to walk a few blocks south. Or at Metro Center you can transfer to the Blue/Orange Line and go one stop to Federal Triangle, which is directly across the street from the Old Post Office. You could also walk or bike. It's 1.3 miles from Union Station. And there's a bike rental place right next to the station (on First Street NE @ Massachusetts Ave).


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 5, 2011)

Is there a public place to sure and watch trains coming in and out of WAS?


----------



## Ryan (Jun 5, 2011)

Sort of. You can take the metro one stop north to NY Ave/Florida Ave station and see lots of action from the platform. I've heard of people getting hassled, but I've never had any issues.

You can also go to the top of the parking garage and see the trains and K Tower from above:





Green Copper by Ryan Stavely, on Flickr


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Jun 8, 2011)

If you want to be able to watch trains running at speed on the Corridor, take the Metro Orange Line to Landover and just stand on the platform. Landover is one stop inbound from New Carrollton, which is also a stop for Northeast Regional and MARC trains.


----------



## NETrainfan (Oct 20, 2011)

We stayed at the Hyatt, near the Capitol, last year and enjoyed this area for walking. We came in on the Capitol Limited and left the next morning on the Acela- timed just right for some R&R in DC.


----------



## jerichowhiskey (Jul 10, 2012)

Is there anything open late night? I will have a couple hours to kill before boarding a 3:15 AM train back to NY. My plan for now is just to walk around the Mall and take a closer look around Union Station.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 10, 2012)

Maybe a decent amount of bars. More so in the area of Georgetown since the school is there. But other then bars I have no clue.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Awesome thread. We have a several-hour layover next February, and I wasn't really sure where to go or what to do since I'm not familiar with the DC map. Thanks, Ryan.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 12, 2012)

Acela150 said:


> Maybe a decent amount of bars. More so in the area of Georgetown since the school is there. But other then bars I have no clue.


Georgetown is a pain in the neck and not real accessible. You're not going to find much open at that hour, unfortunately.



Sorcha said:


> Awesome thread. We have a several-hour layover next February, and I wasn't really sure where to go or what to do since I'm not familiar with the DC map. Thanks, Ryan.


Happy to help - look me up when the time gets a little closer and I'll be happy to provide you guys a little more specific advice.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 13, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a decent amount of bars. More so in the area of Georgetown since the school is there. But other then bars I have no clue.
> ...


Can't speak to what might be open, but actually from the train station Georgtown is real easy to get to, although it could take a good hour to get there. But all one need do is walk upstairs to the bus area attached to WUS and ride the DC Circulator bus direct to Georgetown, a one seat ride. It only costs a buck to ride that bus, cheaper than the Metro.


----------



## Mikewritesfic (Jul 14, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a decent amount of bars. More so in the area of Georgetown since the school is there. But other then bars I have no clue.
> ...


If you can get out of the DC Metro, I suggest spending some time in McLean, VA. It's close by and is one heck of a great place away from the city.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 15, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Acela150 said:
> ...


Good point, I forgot about that Circulator route.



Mikewritesfic said:


> If you can get out of the DC Metro, I suggest spending some time in McLean, VA. It's close by and is one heck of a great place away from the city.


I can't think of a single thing in McLean that would make it worth visiting over the dozens of other faceless suburbs around here. With a few hours to spend in DC, there are dozens of better things do to.


----------



## jis (Jul 15, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Mikewritesfic said:
> 
> 
> > If you can get out of the DC Metro, I suggest spending some time in McLean, VA. It's close by and is one heck of a great place away from the city.
> ...


Yeah. I was a bit puzzled by that one too, having spent endless hours in McLean on various business trips.


----------



## Pat Harper (Jul 15, 2012)

When we had a 5-1/2 hour wait in D.C. before catching our train back to RVR, we opted for a Duck tour. They use those amphibious contraptions that go on land or water. Therefore, we got a land tour AND a cruise for a reasonable price.

Made it back to Union Station with an hour to kill.


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Mar 5, 2014)

Will be making a connection in Washington during Cherry Blossom time, does the train run anywhere that I can see the cherry blossoms from the trains? I am coming in on the CL and leaving on the SS. I only have a 2 hour lay-over if the CL is on time so don't have time to go anywhere, but would like to see them from the train if possible. Also, is there a better side to see things on the CL into Washington.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 5, 2014)

You may get a quick glimpse of them out the right hand side as you're leaving WAS on the Star. Just before you head out over the river.

Edit: Yeah, I think you will. Here's how it's going to go down. Leaving WAS, you'll be in a tunnel. When you pop out of the tunnel, you'll be in a slight right hand curve. Looking out the right side of the train you'll see a glimpse or two of the Capitol (you very nearly went under it while you were in the tunnel). You'll straighten out and go 4 blocks or so, then make a left hand curve. More buildings and 4 blocks later, you'll pop out right by the Jefferson Memorial. The Cherry blossoms are all behind it. As you head out over the river, you may be able to look over top of the 14th street bridge to see them along the waterfront. It'll be quick, and the view may be obstructed by cars and by non-Cherry trees.


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Mar 5, 2014)

RyanS said:


> You may get a quick glimpse of them out the right hand side as you're leaving WAS on the Star. Just before you head out over the river.
> 
> Edit: Yeah, I think you will. Here's how it's going to go down. Leaving WAS, you'll be in a tunnel. When you pop out of the tunnel, you'll be in a slight right hand curve. Looking out the right side of the train you'll see a glimpse or two of the Capitol (you very nearly went under it while you were in the tunnel). You'll straighten out and go 4 blocks or so, then make a left hand curve. More buildings and 4 blocks later, you'll pop out right by the Jefferson Memorial. The Cherry blossoms are all behind it. As you head out over the river, you may be able to look over top of the 14th street bridge to see them along the waterfront. It'll be quick, and the view may be obstructed by cars and by non-Cherry trees.


The cherry trees will be visible out BOTH sides of the train, just before you cross the Potomac River.

NOTE: There are 2 water crossings. You'll first cross the Washington Channel and then you'll cross the Potomac a few seconds later. The cherry blossom area is between those two water courses.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 5, 2014)

I was only thinking about the Tidal Basin, are there cherry blossoms out on Hains Point?

(I've never actually been out there, obviously)


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Mar 5, 2014)

RyanS said:


> I was only thinking about the Tidal Basin, are there cherry blossoms out on Hains Point?
> 
> (I've never actually been out there, obviously)


Yes. The cherry trees line the river throughout the park . The main concentration, of course, is around the Tidal Basin, though.


----------



## NW cannonball (Mar 30, 2014)

But that weird sculpture "The Awakening" isn't out there on Hains Point any more.


----------



## John Bredin (Apr 3, 2014)

NW cannonball said:


> But that weird sculpture "The Awakening" isn't out there on Hains Point any more.


Geez! Looks like John Brown's body is no longer a'moulderin' in the grave. :help:


----------



## dburden (Mar 21, 2015)

Just a plug for our favorite hotel in DC, the Hotel Harrington (https://www.hotel-harrington.com/) It's about 1 mile from Union Station towards the White House. You can walk there, but I'd suggest taking the long way up the Mall or take the subway. It's a cool old hotel so don't expect a gym or swimming pool. It's also close to the FBI building, Ford's Theatre, the Old Post Office and the Mall. There is also a connecting walkway between the lobby and the adjoining burger shop, Ollie's Trolliey (http://www.olliestrolleydc.com/).

I found their ad in a 1922 version of an ALA Blue Book (early map book for motorists) and tried to get the advertised rate of $2.50/night, but they wouldn't bite.....

Dave


----------



## afigg (Jul 5, 2015)

Thought some prospective visitors to DC might be interested in this Washington Post article on how DC has become a hot tourist destination and how some locals get irritated by the visitors getting in the way, especially in the Metro: Tourists getting in your way? There’s a $7 billion reason to be patient. I have on several occasions helped tourists and visitors who have never taken or seen a Metro/subway system before, but this bit below was interesting.



> Aimless, distracted tourists who block the path of work-obsessed locals are particularly maddening, especially in Metro stations. The DCist blog calls tourists “escaleftors.”
> 
> “They don’t know how to use the Metro system,” said Caroline Miller, a senior business analyst for the Government National Mortgage Association. “People are trying to get to work. They’re like doorstops.”
> 
> ...


Never seen an escalator before? Probably a US family who drove to DC as one will encounter escalators on any almost trip through airports.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 5, 2015)

afigg said:


> Thought some prospective visitors to DC might be interested in this Washington Post article on how DC has become a hot tourist destination and how some locals get irritated by the visitors getting in the way, especially in the Metro: Tourists getting in your way? There’s a $7 billion reason to be patient. I have on several occasions helped tourists and visitors who have never taken or seen a Metro/subway system before, but this bit below was interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long is the escalator at L'Enfant Plaza Metro? I know I was fascinated on my first "subway" ride when I saw how long the escalator was.

Also, as to the stand right, I "know" about that, but rarely go places where it's busy enough to for me to remember to do that.


----------



## CHamilton (Jul 5, 2015)

And some of us are unable to stand to the right due to physical disabilities. I was physically shoved aside by an uncaring individual on a Metro escalator last year. I almost wish that I had fallen. That jerk would have faced a multi-million-dollar lawsuit.


----------



## afigg (Jul 5, 2015)

AmtrakBlue said:


> How long is the escalator at L'Enfant Plaza Metro? I know I was fascinated on my first "subway" ride when I saw how long the escalator was.
> 
> Also, as to the stand right, I "know" about that, but rarely go places where it's busy enough to for me to remember to do that.


There are many escalators in the L'Enfant Metro station as it is a transfer station between the Yellow/Green Lines and the Orange/Blue/Silver lines and has 3 entrances. I think the longest set of escalators would be the 3 leading to the L'Enfant Plaza Mall on west end at the 9th and G street entrance. Don't have a length for those escalators, maybe 150 feet (very roughly)?

FYI, the longest escalators in the Metro system and reportedly the longest single span ones in the western hemisphere, are in the Wheaton station on the Red Line and are 230' long. Just pointing that out in case anyone visiting DC wants to check off taking the longest escalators in the entire western hemisphere for the heck of it. It is a long slow ride on those escalators.  Wikipedia entry on the Wheaton Metro station.

As for standing on the left on the escalators because sometimes you have to due to crowds, carrying luggage, escorting kids, whatever, yes, there are some locals who get overly pushy and downright rude charging up or down the escalators.


----------



## CHamilton (Jul 5, 2015)

afigg said:


> As for standing on the left on the escalators because sometimes you have to due to crowds, carrying luggage, escorting kids, whatever, yes, there are some locals who get overly pushy and downright rude charging up or down the escalators.


And until WMATA posts "Walk on left/stand on right" signs like other systems have, it's ludicrous to expect everyone, especially the tourists (most of them taxpayers), to know that so-called rule.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jul 5, 2015)

Headed there for an upcoming trip...we'll see how it goes. I encounter students on foot at the university near where I work...no clue about walk on the right, pass on the left. Makes you wonder how they drive!


----------



## Manny T (Jul 6, 2015)

Best attractions within walking distance of Union Station imo are the Newseum (5-10 min. walk from station) and the National Gallery (10-15 min. walk from station).

I was very skeptical of visiting the Newseum but it won me over with 5 floors of diverse and interesting attractions--check website for what's on view during your layover.

National Gallery needs no plug from me. Incomparable art. (East Building is closed for renovation.)

Georgetown is actually quite easy to reach from station via DC Circulator as stated above, but it's a longish ride, and I don't think it's a layover type attraction.

If you want a hotel that's so close to Union Station you could hop there on one foot, I would recommend the Phoenix Park Hotel, with a good Irish pub, the Dubliner, on the ground floor. Literally 1 1/2 blocks away (3-5 min. walk).


----------



## flying_babyb (Jan 2, 2016)

ok odd question: We took the metro in dc once, it was a longish ride and we ended up in some place with a 3 story shopping mall that had lots of stores, a burger king, subway. It also sold patches and stuff. Anyone know what one Im talking about? I also rode to a outlet mall that had a rue 21 like store... Anyone know this one? Making a trip with a shopaholic


----------



## Ryan (Jan 2, 2016)

On the Red Line (no transfers)? Long ride from Union Station?

My first instinct is Pentagon City, but that involves a transfer.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 2, 2016)

Ryan said:


> On the Red Line (no transfers)? Long ride from Union Station?
> 
> My first instinct is Pentagon City, but that involves a transfer.


Is there a mall at Silver Spring, MD?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 2, 2016)

pennyk said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > On the Red Line (no transfers)? Long ride from Union Station?
> ...


Isn't that the one we went to (it came to my mind too)? But that was on the new Silver Line. flying_babyb may be talking about before the Silver Line opened.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 2, 2016)

AmtrakBlue said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan said:
> ...


Tyson's Corner Center is on Silver Line


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 2, 2016)

pennyk said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > pennyk said:
> ...


That's right. Silver Springs was where we stopped on the way back. Didn't stay there long, myself, but went with a couple of the guys back into DC to look for someplace for dinner.


----------



## flying_babyb (Jan 2, 2016)

we got on at wolley park or the omni shoreham... I remember having to transfer. Was there july 1st 2004, 2006 if that helps.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 3, 2016)

With the transfer (so not on the Red Line), you are almost certainly thinking of Pentagon City.


----------



## flying_babyb (Jan 3, 2016)

is there a mall in the friendship heights station or near it? my little sis swears thats where we were


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 3, 2016)

flying_babyb said:


> is there a mall in the friendship heights station or near it? my little sis swears thats where we were


Check out the reviews here. I see a mention of a shopping center, Mazza Gallerie


----------



## flying_babyb (Jan 10, 2016)

ok quick stupid queston: every year on vacation we do some sort of diy thing for a souviner. We painted pottery, made build a bears, built sand castles, made braclets and sea shell jewerly.

The kids are now teens (16, 15) and we want to do something like this in dc. Any suggestions? So there not girly girls, are into music and nightmare before Christmas and funko

Also the 16 year old would like to know how likey she is to find a single stall bathroom. She dresses and acts male, and dosn't like using the ladies room.


----------



## flying_babyb (Feb 21, 2016)

so were going to be staying in silver springs. I know that dc only has a build a bear open at game time. I need to know if we can take the dc metro to a build a bear in another city. We are totally willing to walk or take a taxi from the last metro stop if nessacary


----------



## tp49 (Feb 22, 2016)

There is no Build A Bear easily accessible solely by Metro rail. There is no location in DC proper but there is one in Westfield Montgomery (accessible by bus from Medical Center Red Line station) in Bethesda, Maryland. There is another location in Fair Oaks Mall in Fairfax, Virginia but you'd have to cab it from Vienna station on the Orange Line.

Of the two options I'd probably go to Bethesda check out the mall websites for directions (I think there's a bus from Grosvenor Red Line station which is more time on the bus but a shorter train ride from Silver Spring.)


----------



## flying_babyb (Feb 27, 2016)

random question again:

Where is there a ikea I can get to by metro or bus? I need a new set of klas kids plates! On that note: will my dc metro pass work for the busses there?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 27, 2016)

Best shot of that is College Park. You can take the Green line to Greenbelt, and probably catch a bus from there. If not, it's a really short cab ride.


----------



## flying_babyb (Feb 27, 2016)

Ryan said:


> Best shot of that is College Park. You can take the Green line to Greenbelt, and probably catch a bus from there. If not, it's a really short cab ride.


how long of a walk would it be from the greenbelt stop? I like to torture the teens (and well I like scenery)


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 27, 2016)

flying_babyb said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Best shot of that is College Park. You can take the Green line to Greenbelt, and probably catch a bus from there. If not, it's a really short cab ride.
> ...


30+ minutes

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Greenbelt,+MD+20740/IKEA+College+Park,+Baltimore+Avenue,+College+Park,+MD/@39.0156713,-76.9287791,15z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m14!4m13!1m5!1m1!1s0x89b7c3f3e9e26a11:0xe454fe4e7f5810d6!2m2!1d-76.9110657!2d39.0110214!1m5!1m1!1s0x89b7c473c2e3b99d:0x6e8eb44d66ae5169!2m2!1d-76.928983!2d39.020775!3e2


----------



## Hal (Feb 27, 2016)

flying_babyb said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Best shot of that is College Park. You can take the Green line to Greenbelt, and probably catch a bus from there. If not, it's a really short cab ride.
> ...


The main scenery is the eight to ten lane Capital Beltway. You would have to walk thru a major, heavily trafficked interchange with Route 1 that has multiple on and off ramps of lanes merging.


----------



## Rheavon (Dec 28, 2017)

Does anyone have recommendations (or not-so-recommendations) for on/off tours that stop at the station? I have about an 8 hour layover and I predict my legs will be screaming after four days at a fitness convention in Orlando, so the on/off tours seem like a good idea.


----------



## caravanman (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi,

Can't help with the on/off tours, but I can recommend the DC Circulator bus service, which has routes starting in front of the station, and one from the bus garage at the rear of the station. You can buy a $1 ticket each time you get on, so although there will be no commentary (which some see as a blessing...




) you can create a self guided tour quite cheaply. If you can't face walking, you can ride the bus route from end to end.

I _think_ there is an all day pass available also, but can't quite remember, it has been a few years.

https://www.tripsavvy.com/dc-circulator-bus-1040435

Ed.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 1, 2018)

Rheavon said:


> Does anyone have recommendations (or not-so-recommendations) for on/off tours that stop at the station? I have about an 8 hour layover and I predict my legs will be screaming after four days at a fitness convention in Orlando, so the on/off tours seem like a good idea.


My wife and I used the Hop On Hop Off service a couple of years ago. She was 5 months into a new hip, used a walker and that worked better for us than trying to use the city bus service considering her mobility situation.

We did use the Metro (subway) to get from our hotel to spots where we could catch the Hop On Hop Off and continue from where we ended the day before. The cost will be more than if you used the DC Circulator (which I did consider) but that is something you will need to evaluate.

Enjoy the visit.


----------



## Rheavon (Jan 2, 2018)

caravanman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can't help with the on/off tours, but I can recommend the DC Circulator bus service, which has routes starting in front of the station, and one from the bus garage at the rear of the station. You can buy a $1 ticket each time you get on, so although there will be no commentary (which some see as a blessing...
> 
> ...


It looks like they have a section on their website to check up on when the next bus will be at the next stop. This is definitely promising- especially for the rate (cheaper than a single ride on our local buses)! I don't need commentary- I just really wanted to make sure that I pay my respects at the Vietnam Memorial and maybe run around a museum or two. Thank you!


----------



## Twin Star Rocket (Jul 9, 2018)

Right across the street from Washington Union Station is the *National Postal Museum* (Smithsonian operated, I believe.) Lots of interesting exhibits, a gift shop, and a post office!

Two of my favorite exhibits are the *Railway Post Office car* inside and the preserved body of *Owney*, the famous wandering Railway Mail Service dog.


----------



## Twin Star Rocket (Jul 14, 2018)

One of the best--and most economical--deals in Washington are the circulator buses. *DC circulator buses* cost $1 per day ($0.50 for seniors), operate 10 minutes apart, and ply fixed routes. There 6 routes, each one designated by a color. The most important one is the Red circulator which operates from in front of Union Station at Louisiana Ave. and operates around the National Mall to most of the popular sites. Just hop off and later hop back on! They are air-conditioned too.

www.dccirculator.com


----------



## City of Miami (Jul 14, 2018)

Unless there's been a change Circulator fare is not per day - it is good for 2 hours (if you use SnartTrip card), then you pay again. Still a great deal!


----------



## Twin Star Rocket (Jul 14, 2018)

Correct, it's $1 or one senior fare per trip unless you have certain passes. I used it just once in May so I never tried getting off and back on with the same fare.

Mea culpa!


----------



## ehbowen (Jul 20, 2018)

Just thought I'd drop in a plug for the International Spy Museum, which is one mile west of Union Station (Google calls it a 21 minute walk) and just a block away from the Chinatown station on the Red Line. It is a paid admission museum, but we found it to be worth the ticket price. I visited in 2012 with my #2 nephew and #3 niece (ages 13 and 9 at the time) and they loved it. We paid the extra for the "Operation Spy" experience as well; both of the kids enjoyed that. One little tip for the latter...if you come into a room and someone says everything has to be put back the way you found it, then have someone in the group with a smartphone take a picture of the room before you start and compare against it before you leave!


----------



## JRR (Jul 20, 2018)

The Spy Museum is a lot of fun.


----------



## AmandaBeth (Aug 13, 2018)

Is the layover on way back from Florida in DC purpsofully long? They do realize we won't have much if anything left right as we are on back from vacation in Florida. 2 hour layover in DC on way down to Florida. Way back to Indiana 7am-4pm roughly the time in DC. If just seems weirdly suspicious to me.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 13, 2018)

Suspicious how?

It's merely a product of time and distance.


----------



## AmandaBeth (Aug 13, 2018)

Ryan said:


> Suspicious how?
> 
> It's merely a product of time and distance.


 I just mean weird because layovers on way back from Florida generally seem longer on way down. Maybe like DC wants whatever little we may have on way back from vacation. My brain is weird.


----------



## JRR (Aug 13, 2018)

AmandaBeth said:


> Is the layover on way back from Florida in DC purpsofully long? They do realize we won't have much if anything left right as we are on back from vacation in Florida. 2 hour layover in DC on way down to Florida. Way back to Indiana 7am-4pm roughly the time in DC. If just seems weirdly suspicious to me.


Coming from and going to Florida, we have these layovers all the time. We use it to visit the museums and other points of interest. The red bus line and hop on hop off tour are ways to get around if you are not into walking.


----------



## daybeers (Nov 7, 2018)

In case anyone finds themselves in D.C. near Union Station with just a bit of time, right next door to it is the National Postal Museum. I was able to pop in there for about 20 minutes this past weekend, and even what little I was able to see was great! It's definitely an underrated hidden gem in the city. It's part of the Smithsonian Institution, so it's free, and it was recently remodeled, with the stamp collection exhibit being LEED certified (I forget which level).

Also, though Union Station is very easily accessible by the Metro's Red Line, for certain times and/or destinations, a car is needed. So, here's a tip for being dropped off at Union Station: never _ever_ have someone come into Columbus Circle because the traffic is almost always terrible. We're talking waiting 15-20 minutes for your Lyft or Uber ride to show up. When getting dropped off, use First Street and either walk around to the front entrance or use the Metro entrance, which is a nice shortcut if you're running late, as you can go directly to the tracks from the escalator without even having to enter the station. When getting picked up, you can also use First Street, or go out the front entrance, turn right, and have them pick you up in front of the Postal Museum.


----------

